# flag



## moni (22. Jan 2007)

wie kann ich mir flags vorstellen


----------



## Lim_Dul (22. Jan 2007)

In welchem Zusammenhang?


----------



## moni (22. Jan 2007)

im zusammenhang von arrays
ich verstehe diesen sortier algorithmus nicht
//Sortier-Algorithmus

    for (i = 0; i < array2sort.length-1; i++){
      flag = 0;
      for (j = array2sort.length-1; j > i; j--){
        ++verg;
        if (array2sort[j]  < array2sort[j-1]){
          tmp = array2sort[j];
          array2sort[j] = array2sort[j-1];
          array2sort[j-1] = tmp;
          ++tauschop;
          flag = 1;
        }
      }
      if (flag == 0)
        break;


----------



## Lim_Dul (22. Jan 2007)

moni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> im zusammenhang von arrays
> ich verstehe diesen sortier algorithmus nicht
> //Sortier-Algorithmus
> 
> ...



So kann man das lesen  PS: Am Ende fehlt noch eine }

Stichwort ist hier BubbleSort. Flag ist einfach eine Variable, die anzeigen soll, ob noch irgendwas zu tun war.

Wen die innere Schleife durchgelaufen ist, ohne dass der innere Teil der IF-Bedingung aufgerufen wurde, ist das Array sortiert. Dann kann man sich die restlichen Durchläufe sparen und aus der äußeren Schleife mit break rausspringen.

flag ist hier eine Art Markierungsvariable.


----------

